# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπραγματοποίηση/Αποπροσωποιήση(Derealization/Depersonalization)

## Tipotaa

Θα θελα οσοι εχουνε περασει η περνανε αυτην την "διαταραχη" να περιγραψουν την εμπειρια τους.Δυστυχως αυτο το συμπτωμα αγχους δεν ειναι πολυ γνωστο(ουτε καν σε ψυχολογους απ'οτι εχω διαβασει)με αποτελεσμα πολλοι ανθρωποι με αγχος που περνανε αυτην την φαση να μην γνωριζουν τι τους συμβαινει.

ΑΠΟΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ:
Η αποπραγματοποίηση είναι η παραμόρφωση της αντίληψης του εξωτερικού κόσμου έτσι ώστε να φαίνεται περίεργος ή μη πραγματικός. Άλλα συμπτώματα περιλαμβάνουν την αίσθηση ότι από το περιβάλλον κάποιου λείπει ο αυθορμητισμός, τα συναισθήματα και το βάθος[1]. Είναι ένα ψυχοδιασπαστικό σύμπτωμα πολλών καταστάσεων, όπως ψυχιατρικών και νευρολογικών διαταραχών. Επίσης είναι παρενέργεια πολλών φαρμάκων, μπορεί όμως να προκληθεί και από έλλειψη ύπνου ή και από άγχος.
Η αποπροσωποποίηση είναι μια εμπειρία στην οποία κάποιος νιώθει ότι ο εαυτός του δεν είναι πραγματικός, ενώ στην αποπραγματοποίηση κάποιος νιώθει ότι ο εξωτερικός κόσμος δεν είναι αληθινός. Αν και υποστηρίζεται ότι οι δύο διαταραχές είναι ίδιες, ωστόσο υπάρχουν αποδείξεις που δείχνουν ότι στην κάθε διαταραχή υπάρχει διαφορετικός νευροβιολογικός μηχανισμός.

Η αποκόλληση της αποπραγματοποίησης μπορεί να περιγραφεί από αυτούς που βιώνουν την κατάσταση ως μια άυλη ουσία η οποία τους διαχωρίζει από τον εξωτερικό κόσμο, σαν μια ομίχλη, ένα τζάμι ή ένα πέπλο. Αυτοί που πάσχουν από αυτή την διαταραχή μπορεί να παραπονεθούν επίσης πως ό,τι βλέπουν έχει έλλειψη ζωηράδας και συναισθηματικού χρωματισμού. Η συναισθηματική αντίδραση στην αναγνώριση αγαπημένων προσώπων μπορεί να μειωθεί σημαντικά. Αισθήματα προμνησίας (déjà vu) είναι συχνά. Μέρη γνωστά στο άτομο μπορεί να δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι τα βλέπει για πρώτη φορά, ή μπορεί να φαίνονται περίεργα και εξωπραγματικά, και να δίνεται σημασία σε λεπτομέρειες του περιβάλλοντος που κανονικά θα περνούσαν απαρατήρητες. Τέτοιες αντιληπτικές ανωμαλίες μπορεί να επεκταθούν και σε άλλες αισθήσεις όπως στη γεύση, στην ακοή και στην όσφρηση.
Ακόμα ένα σύμπτωμα αυτής της κατάστασης είναι η συχνή ανησυχία ή οι περίεργες σκέψεις από τις οποίες δεν μπορεί να απαλλαγεί κάποιος. Η αποπραγματοποίηση προκαλείται σταδιακά μαζί με το αυξημένο άγχος αλλά συνειδητοποιείται ως διαφορετική και μη κανονική αντίληψη του περιβάλλοντος ξαφνικά, συνήθως μετά από μια κρίση πανικού, και είναι συχνά δύσκολο ή και αδύνατο να αγνοηθεί μέχρι να λάβει ο πάσχοντας κάποια θεραπεία. Οι πάσχοντες μπορεί να βιώνουν μεγάλη ανησυχία ως προς το αίτιο της αποπραγματοποίησης. Είναι συχνά δύσκολο να δεχτούν ότι ένα τόσο ενοχλητικό και περίεργο σύμπτωμα προκαλείται από το άγχος, και αυτός που το βιώνει μπορεί συχνά να πιστεύει πως έχει προκληθεί από κάποια πολύ πιο σοβαρή ψυχιατρική ή οργανική πάθηση, κάτι που μπορεί να αυξήσει το άγχος και να χειροτερέψει τη διαταραχή.

Η αποπραγματοποίηση μπορεί να ακολουθεί μερικές νευρολογικές διαταραχές σαν την επιληψία, την ημικρανία και κάποιον ήπιο τραυματισμό[2].
Η κάνναβη, τα παραισθησιογόνα, τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και η νικοτίνη μπορεί να προκαλέσουν αισθήματα που μοιάζουν με την αποπραγματοποίηση, ειδικά όταν λαμβάνονται σε μεγάλες ποσότητες. Η αποπραγματοποίηση μπορεί επίσης να εμφανιστεί ως σύμπτωμα στέρησης μετά από την απότομη διακοπή της χρήσης του αλκοόλ ή των βεζοδιαζεπινών.
Η αποπραγματοποίηση μπορεί να είναι σύμπτωμα μερικών σοβαρών υπνικών διαταραχών ή ψυχικών διαταραχών όπως αποπροσωποποίηση, διπολική διαταραχή, σχιζοφρένεια ή και κάποιων αγχωτικών διαταραχών.

ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΙΗΣH:
Η αποπροσωποποίηση είναι μια διαταραχή της αντίληψης, που συνίσταται σε μεταβολή στη συνηθισμένη αίσθηση πραγματικότητας του ατόμου όσον αφορά τον εαυτό του. Κάποιος που βιώνει αυτή την κατάσταση μπορεί να νιώθει ότι παρατηρεί τον εαυτό του "απ' έξω" (με την έννοια ότι νιώθει το σώμα ή τις σκέψεις του σαν κάτι ξένο), να έχει την αίσθηση ότι η πραγματικότητα είναι "σαν όνειρο" ή "σαν ταινία", ή ότι το σώμα του λειτουργεί και κινείται μηχανικά σαν ρομπότ, έχοντας ωστόσο πλήρη έλεγχο των κινήσεων του σώματός του.
Η αποπροσωποποίηση είναι παρόμοια με την αποπραγματοποίηση και συνήθως οι δυο διαταραχές αντιμετωπίζονται ως μια. Ωστόσο, πιο συγκεκριμένα, η αποπραγματοποίηση είναι το αίσθημα ότι η εξωτερική πραγματικότητα δεν είναι αληθινή, ενώ η αποπροσωποποίηση είναι το αίσθημα ότι ο εαυτός κάποιου δεν είναι αληθινός, ότι είναι αποκολλημένος από το σώμα του. Αυτά τα αισθήματα μπορούν να βιωθούν από τον καθένα ο οποίος βρίσκεται κάτω από έντονο άγχος και συνήθως υποχωρούν όταν αντιμετωπιστούν τα αίτια του άγχους που τα προκάλεσε. Η αποπραγματοποίηση και η αποπροσωποποίηση είναι συχνότερες σε διαταραχές όπως η κλινική κατάθλιψη, διπολική διαταραχή, έλλειψη ύπνου, και σε μερικούς τύπους επιληψίας.

Όσοι βιώνουν την αποπροσωποποίηση νιώθουν πως είναι τελείως αποκολλημένοι από τον κόσμο και από το σώμα τους και πως δρουν ως μια τελείως ξεχωριστή οντότητα.[1] Συχνά κάποιος που βιώνει αυτό το αίσθημα αναφέρει πως "η ζωή μοιάζει με ταινία" ή ότι τα πράγματα δεν τα νιώθει αληθινά. Ωστόσο, οι πάσχοντες έχουν πλήρη συνείδηση ότι αυτή η αντίληψη για το σώμα και τον ψυχισμό τους δεν είναι κανονική, πράγμα που κάνει πιο έντονη την ανησυχία τους ότι "κάτι δεν πάει καλά" και μπορεί να ενισχύσει το άγχος αλλά και αυτά τα συμπτώματα μέσω θετικής ανάδρασης. Η αίσθηση της αποπραγματοποίησης και της αποπροσωποποίησης μπορεί να εμφανιστεί επίσης σε παροδικές καταστάσεις πολύ έντονου άγχους, όπως καταστάσεις που απειλούν τη ζωή του ατόμου ή προκαλούν μεγάλο φόβο.

----------


## betelgeuse

Εγω θα περιοριστω στο να πω οτι ειναι οτι πιο τρομακτικο εχω βιωσει ποτε στην ζωη μου . Θα προτιμουσα δεκα κρισεις πανικου την ημερα παρα να ξαναπαθω αποπροσωποποιηση.

----------


## a+b

εγω το παθενω κατα καιρους για μερες για μηνεσ..... δραμα πολυ περιεργο και πολυ τρομακτικο αλλα το θεμα ειναι πως ξεπερνιεται?

----------


## betelgeuse

Ελα ντε ...
Ειχα για ενα χρονο αποπροσωποποιηση και αποπραγματοποιηση συνεχομενα χωρις διακοπη , παραλληλα ειχα και καταθλιψη. Οταν ξεπερασα την καταθλιψη το ξεπερασα και αυτο. Απο τοτε με πιανει παλι που και που αλλα για λιγα λεπτα και τις περισσοτερες φορες με πιανει σε μερη στα οποια παλιοτερα θα παθαινα κριση πανικου.Δηλαδη ειναι σαν να εχουν αντικατασταθει οι κρισεις πανικου απο την αποπροσωποποιηση...

----------


## cozanostra13

τιποτα δεν ειναι το συνηθιζεις βλεπεις οτι δεν τρελαινεσαι οτι και αν γινει οποτε προχωρας.στην αρχη που ειναι προτογνωρο οκ αλλα μην σας ανυσηχει κατι παροδικο ειναι ξεπερνιεται γρηγορα.

----------


## katerinaki

και πως ειναι η συμπεριφορα καποιου που εχει αποπροσωποιηση-αποπραγματοποιηση , οταν ειναι εξω στον κοσμο φαινεται -φερεται σαν φυσιολογικος? ελεγχει δηλ την κατασταση αυτη?

----------


## cozanostra13

δεν καταλαβαινει κανεις κατι μια χαρα εισαι (και δυο τρομαρες βεβαια)απλα αισθανεσαι φοβο αγχος .εγω προσπωικα αισθανομουνα παραξενα αλλα μια χαρα στην πραγματικοτητα εισαι .απλο ειναι παιδια ξεπερνιεται απλα μην του δινετε σημασια .δεν ειναι κατι το φοβερο.με τον καιρο οταν καταλαγιασε το αγχος φευγει αυτο.

----------


## Tipotaa

γεια σας ρε αλανια...περιγραψτε αν θελετε λιγο περισσοτερο αυτην σας την εμπειρια...

----------


## Tipotaa

> δεν καταλαβαινει κανεις κατι μια χαρα εισαι (και δυο τρομαρες βεβαια)απλα αισθανεσαι φοβο αγχος .εγω προσπωικα αισθανομουνα παραξενα αλλα μια χαρα στην πραγματικοτητα εισαι .απλο ειναι παιδια ξεπερνιεται απλα μην του δινετε σημασια .δεν ειναι κατι το φοβερο.με τον καιρο οταν καταλαγιασε το αγχος φευγει αυτο.


Μακαρι να ναι ετσι φιλε..

----------


## giannisfrank

Θα ήθελα λίγο να σε διορθώσω, γιατί η παραπληροφόρηση σε τόσο σοβαρά θέματα είναι επικίνδυνη. Η διαταραχή αυτή *είναι πάρα πολύ γνωστή στους ψυχολόγους* (τουλάχιστον σε αυτούς που θέλουν να αποκαλούν τον εαυτό τους επαγγελματίες). 
Επίσης, δεν είναι μία αγχώδης διαταραχή. Δε ξέρω που ανάτρεξες για πληροφορίες, αλλά η διαταραχή αυτή δεν ανήκει στις αγχώδεις διαταραχές, αλλά στη κατηγορία των Διασχιστικών Διαταραχών. Με λία λόγια δε προκαλείται από το άγχος, το οποίο όμως αποτελεί συχνά ένα συνοδό σύμπτωμα στη διαταραχή αυτή. 
Το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό των Διασχιστικών Διαταραχών είναι κάποια διάσπαση - διάσχιση στις συνήθως συντεθειμένες λειτουργίες της συνείδησης, της μνήμης, της ταυτότητας ή της αντίληψης του περιβάλλοντος. Η διάσπαση αυτή μπορεί να είναι ξαφνική ή βαθμιαία, παροδική ή χρόνια. Υπάρχουν τέσσερις κύριες διαταραχές που ανήκουν σε αυτή τη κατηγορία, μία εκ των οποίων είναι η Διαταραχή Αποπροσωποποίησης.
Το φαινόμενο της αποπροσωποποίησης είναι μία διαταραχή της αντίληψης, όπου το άτομο νιώθει αποξενωμένο ή απομακρυσμένο από τον εαυτό του και να είναι σαν ένας εξωτερικός παρατηρητής των ψυχικών λειτουργιών ή του σώματος του ή να νιώθει σαν μη πραγματικό ή σαν να είναι μέσα σε όνειρο και πολλά άλλα.
Ακόμα, το άτομο μπορεί να νιώθει ότι δεν ελέγχει τις πράξεις του και να φοβάται μήπως τρελαθεί. Συχνά η αποπροσωποποίηση (αίσθημα μη πραγματικότητας του εαυτού) συνοδεύεται από αποπραγματοποίηση (αίσθηση μη πραγματικότητας του περιβάλλοντος).
Το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό της διαταραχής αυτής είναι επίμονα ή επαναλαμβανόμενα επεισόδια αποπροσωποποίησης σε βαθμό που να προκαλούν υποκειμενική ενόχληση.
Τα επεισόδια αποπροσωποποίησης έχουν ποικίλη διάρκεια, από δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι ώρες, μέρες, εβδομάδες ή και χρόνια. Η πορεία της διαταραχής μπορεί να είναι χρόνια και χαρακτηρίζεται από εξάρσεις και υφέσεις, οι περισσότερες από τις οποίες συνδέονται με στρεσογόνα γεγονότα.
Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει ειδική θεραπεία για τη διαταραχή αυτή, αν και η χρόνια υποστηρικτική ψυχοθεραπεία με ή χωρίς αντικαταθλιπτικά (ανάλογα τη περίπτωση) μπορεί να αποβούν αποτελεσματικά.

----------


## betelgeuse

> Θα ήθελα λίγο να σε διορθώσω, γιατί η παραπληροφόρηση σε τόσο σοβαρά θέματα είναι επικίνδυνη. Η διαταραχή αυτή *είναι πάρα πολύ γνωστή στους ψυχολόγους* (τουλάχιστον σε αυτούς που θέλουν να αποκαλούν τον εαυτό τους επαγγελματίες). 
> Επίσης, δεν είναι μία αγχώδης διαταραχή. Δε ξέρω που ανάτρεξες για πληροφορίες, αλλά η διαταραχή αυτή δεν ανήκει στις αγχώδεις διαταραχές, αλλά στη κατηγορία των Διασχιστικών Διαταραχών. Με λία λόγια δε προκαλείται από το άγχος, το οποίο όμως αποτελεί συχνά ένα συνοδό σύμπτωμα στη διαταραχή αυτή. 
> Το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό των Διασχιστικών Διαταραχών είναι κάποια διάσπαση - διάσχιση στις συνήθως συντεθειμένες λειτουργίες της συνείδησης, της μνήμης, της ταυτότητας ή της αντίληψης του περιβάλλοντος. Η διάσπαση αυτή μπορεί να είναι ξαφνική ή βαθμιαία, παροδική ή χρόνια. Υπάρχουν τέσσερις κύριες διαταραχές που ανήκουν σε αυτή τη κατηγορία, μία εκ των οποίων είναι η Διαταραχή Αποπροσωποποίησης.
> Το φαινόμενο της αποπροσωποποίησης είναι μία διαταραχή της αντίληψης, όπου το άτομο νιώθει αποξενωμένο ή απομακρυσμένο από τον εαυτό του και να είναι σαν ένας εξωτερικός παρατηρητής των ψυχικών λειτουργιών ή του σώματος του ή να νιώθει σαν μη πραγματικό ή σαν να είναι μέσα σε όνειρο και πολλά άλλα.
> Ακόμα, το άτομο μπορεί να νιώθει ότι δεν ελέγχει τις πράξεις του και να φοβάται μήπως τρελαθεί. Συχνά η αποπροσωποποίηση (αίσθημα μη πραγματικότητας του εαυτού) συνοδεύεται από αποπραγματοποίηση (αίσθηση μη πραγματικότητας του περιβάλλοντος).
> Το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό της διαταραχής αυτής είναι επίμονα ή επαναλαμβανόμενα επεισόδια αποπροσωποποίησης σε βαθμό που να προκαλούν υποκειμενική ενόχληση.
> Τα επεισόδια αποπροσωποποίησης έχουν ποικίλη διάρκεια, από δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι ώρες, μέρες, εβδομάδες ή και χρόνια. Η πορεία της διαταραχής μπορεί να είναι χρόνια και χαρακτηρίζεται από εξάρσεις και υφέσεις, οι περισσότερες από τις οποίες συνδέονται με στρεσογόνα γεγονότα.
> Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει ειδική θεραπεία για τη διαταραχή αυτή, αν και η χρόνια υποστηρικτική ψυχοθεραπεία με ή χωρίς αντικαταθλιπτικά (ανάλογα τη περίπτωση) μπορεί να αποβούν αποτελεσματικά.


Θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν υπαρχει κατι που μπορει να κανει καποιος την στιγμη που βιωνει την αποπροσωποποιηση ωστε να σταματησει αμεσα...
Για τις ιδεοληψιες και τις κρισεις πανικου εχω βρει κολπακια για να τα διαχειριζομαι .Η αποπροσωποποιση απο την αλλη ειναι σαν να ερχεται και να φευγει απο μονη της , οσο και να προσπαθω να την σταματησω ή εστω να την διαχειριστω δεν μπορω.

----------


## giannisfrank

Η φύση της διαταραχής αυτής δεν επιτρέπει στο άτομο να επέμβει κατά τη διάρκεια του επεισοδίου. Ο μόνος τρόπος που μπορείς να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου είναι η υποστηρικτική θεραπεία. Αυτό θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μειωθεί η διάρκεια των επεισοδίων και να μεγαλώσουν τα μεσοδιαστήματα ύφεσης. Έτσι θα περνάς μεγάλα διαστήματα ελεύθερος συμπτωμάτων και όταν η διαταραχή που σε ταλαιπωρεί θα είναι σε έξαρση, θα έχεις μικρότερα επεισόδια (χρονικά) που θα εξαφανίζονται γρηγορότερα. 
Κομπογιαννίτικες λύσεις από εμένα δε θα ακούσεις… Άραγε, αν είχες κρίσεις από ζαχαρώδη διαβήτη, θα προσπαθούσες να τις περάσεις μόνος σου ή θα απευθυνόσουν σε κάποιο ειδικό;

----------

